# Actividade dos furacões aumenta com aquecimento da superfície do mar



## Thomar (31 Jan 2008 às 13:09)

Aqui deixe-vos um artigo disponível no site ciberia sobre a influência da temperatura do mar na actividade dos furacões.
(julgo que abri o tópico no local correcto)


http://ciberia.aeiou.pt/?st=8493


_Actividade dos furacões aumenta com aquecimento da superfície do mar
Equipa de investigadores norte-americanos quantifica pela primeira vez a relação entre a subida da temperatura da superfície do mar e o aumento na actividade dos furacões.

Segundo o estudo da Nature, realizado por cientistas do University College de Londres, uma subida de 0,5 graus Celsius na temperatura da superfície do mar corresponde a um aumento de cerca de 40 por cento na actividade dos furacões, entendida como combinação da sua força e frequência.

Os cientistas já sabiam que os furacões se formam sobre águas quentes, e que quanto maior é a temperatura à superfície do mar, maior é a energia sorvida pela tempestade para esta se formar ou ganhar força.

A investigação quantificou a força e frequência do furacão provenientes da subida da temperatura do mar, indicou Mark Saunders, perito em previsão climática no University College e principal autor do estudo.

Saunders encontrou conexões numéricas distintas entre as subidas e descidas da temperatura da água e a intensidade da temporada de furacões, o que ajuda a explicar por que razão os furacões foram muito piores nos últimos doze anos e até por que é que 2007 - com águas ligeiramente mais frescas do que o normal - foi uma excepção.

Embora tenha constatado que a actividade dos furacões é muito influenciada por mudanças nos padrões de circulação atmosférica, o investigador concentrou-se no efeito da temperatura do mar sobre as tempestades, sem se debruçar sobre as causas das flutuações de temperatura, para as quais acredita contribuírem as alterações climáticas.

A investigação centrou-se na temperatura da água numa banda de mar tropical que se estende da zona de Porto Rico e da costa norte da América do Sul para leste até perto da costa africana a partir de 1950 (uma região que produz cerca de 90 por cento dos furacões que desde esse ano atingiram os Estados Unidos) e estudou a actividade dos furacões desde 1965.

O estudo concluiu que o aquecimento local da superfície do mar foi responsável por cerca de 40 por cento do aumento da actividade dos furacões no Atlântico (relativa à média de 1950-2000) entre 1996 e 2005.
«Criámos um modelo estatístico baseado em duas variáveis ambientais - temperatura local da superfície do mar e campo de vento atmosférico - que reflectiram 75 a 80 por cento da variação na força e frequência dos furacões no Atlântico tropical entre 1965 e 2005», explicou Mark Saunders.

«Ao removermos do modelo a influência dos ventos fomos capazes de avaliar a contribuição da temperatura da superfície do mar e descobrimos que tem um grande efeito» - assinalou.

Por exemplo, em 2005 a temporada de furacões foi a mais activa de que há registo e a temperatura da água a mais elevada, tendo-se registado nesse ano 28 tempestades e 13 furacões, sete dos quais muito fortes.

Em contraste, em 1971, quando a temperatura da água foi a mais fresca, ocorreram 13 tempestades e seis furacões, um dos quais muito forte.

Na perspectiva deste cientista, importa que os modelos climáticos reproduzam a relação observada entre a actividade dos furacões e a temperatura da superfície do mar para se ter confiança na sua capacidade de projectar que efeitos terão futuras alterações climáticas na actividade dos furacões._

Com Lusa 
JC, 2008/01/30


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jun 2011 às 01:34)

Forecasters close in on north Atlantic hurricanes - New Scientist - New Scientist

http://www.newscientist.com/mobile/article/dn20567 

Um artigo interessante acabado de ser publicado. Segundo o artigo, um novo modelo de previsão de furacões no atlântico norte, parece ter falhado apenas 1 furacão/ano com os dados da temperatura do oceano introduzidos de 2000-2010! O modelo parte de uma rede em que cada célula tem 625km2, ou seja, uma malha maior que um modelo de previsão do estado do tempo, mas muito menor que uma malha usada para previsão do clima. Difere de outros modelos de previsão de furacões, pois não se trata de modelação meramente estatística, comporta dados numéricos. Vão agora ensaiar com dados de temperatura do atlântico norte, a partir de 1985. Para já, estão prevendo que 2011 seja um ano mais activo em ocorrência de furacões.


----------

